# Lexington Ky



## t.rosales (Jan 20, 2012)

TONILE ROSALES
431 ROGERS ROAD, APT. F10, LEXINGTON, KY 40505
PHONE: 859.294.8377 EMAIL: tonile.rosales@gmail.com

HIGHLIGHTS & RELEVANT SKILL SET
 •	Driven individual with an insatiable focus on details 
•	Team player with limitless focus on customer service
•	Comprehensive communication skills as well as proven organizational skills 
•	Uses systematic approach to investigate issues 
•	Proficient in Electronic Health Records Software/Clinical Software
•	MS Excel/Access/PowerPoint 


EDUCATION
Spencerian College
•	Medical Coding Diploma				  		                   December 2011

EXTERNSHIP
Marshall Emergency Services Associates, PPLC
Extern											           November 2011

• Provided billing services so that the health provider gets paid for medical services rendered
• Read charts and entered codes to define diagnostics, treatments and procedures into a database 
• Worked closely with healthcare providers to gather and provide accurate billing information

RELEVANT COURSEWORK

Spencerian College

Advanced ICD-9, CPT, & HCPCS Coding
• Understand the importance of physician documentation and signature requirements in the coding process. Identify the components of the medical record and to develop a monitoring process to correct and prevent documentation deficiencies.
• Identify key elements/words in documentation to be used for coding purposes and recognize the difference between signs, symptoms, and diagnoses, and to determine the correct diagnostic code order.
• Gained a working knowledge of the CPT, HCPCS,and ICD-9 code books to understand the importance of properly matching the descriptions for what services were performed with those explaining why they were performed.
• Establish protocol for medical record management and chart auditing.
• Demonstrate knowledge of coding, third-party reimbursement, and collections.
• Use problem-solving skills in working within legal and ethical boundaries.
• Demonstrate skill in implementing government-regulated compliance plans, employee       handbook, and policy and procedure manuals.

CERTIFICATIONS

• HIPAA Completion           								         July, 2010
• CMS Form 1500 Completion							         July, 2011
• CMS Tier I Training 								                 April, 2007 
• AAPC CPC-A								        	         October, 2011

Thanks and have a wonderful day, Toni.


----------

